# Shepherd killing cats



## kball

Greetings. We have a 3 dogs--2 of our own and my dad's 7-year-old German shepherd--living with us. She's a great dog, but she's killed two cats that have come into the yard. One just last night. 

I wasn't aware that this was common for GSDs (I own Siberian huskies, which are notorious cat killers, but we know the GSD was the culprit this time), so wanted to check with people who know the breed well. Is it accurate that if a GSD hasn't been raised with cats, they will kill them given the chance? Is there no way, short of keeping cats away from them, to avoid or recondition this behavior?

For the record, we've never owned cats because of the Siberian's reputation for killing them. The two cats that have been killed were cats that just came into the yard. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jax08

No that is not accurate at all. Some dogs will, some dogs won't. there are alot of factors involved like prey drive, training (or lack of), etc. I haven't met a dobie yet that liked cats...but I haven't met all the dobie's.

I've heard they can be taught not to but I think you should contact a professional to get specifics. Lou Castle has information on his site.


----------



## jake

For what this info worth-I do not own any cats-my shep has been in someone elses home where the cat was living and been kinda hyper-alert but not done anything.Outside any persons home on leash has hyper-alerted to cats but not done anything.INSIDE his fenced yard he attacked a cat that came into his fenced area-cat fought back and fled NO serouis injuries.I do not know the answer to this but do not think the answer is always straight forward.I wouldn't mind having a cat but would not go there based on his behavior.


----------



## HeidiW

I don't think an older dog who has cat killing experince will suddenly like cats. Best to keep them away.

I have seen tons and tons of pictures on this forum of cats snuggeling up with peoples GSDs, and napping and also playing together and eating together totally amazing.


----------



## meisha98

Totally depends on the dog. Both my dogs live with my two cats just fine. Will chase them if they run (instinct) but neither one would kill one if they caught it unless it was directly threatening me. Cats in my yard would also be chased like the birds and squirrels are. Again, if caught I don't believe either dog would kill unless it were a life or death situation. I can redirect my dogs attention with their balls. I had a previous shepherd I rescued which was not tested with cats before I got her and who I had to give up because her prey drive was honed to a point where she would stalk and kill small animals. Whether this was because she was surviving on her own in the woods for a time before we got her isn't certain. We found out about the prey drive after we brought her to a no-kill shelter where she was properly evaluated and tested. She was subsequently rehomed as a single pet and very happy. Again, GSDs as a breed don't do this, but there are exceptions like all breeds.


----------



## LadyHawk

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WI don't think an older dog who has cat killing experince will suddenly like cats. Best to keep them away.
> 
> I have seen tons and tons of pictures on this forum of cats snuggeling up with peoples GSDs, and napping and also playing together and eating together totally amazing.



Same here Heidi- 
If Rox ever gets her mouth on Cheddar I don't think the result will be good........


----------



## jaggirl47

I have an almost 9 y/o GSD. When he was 7, I adopted a kitten from the shelter. He has always liked to chase cats, but he had never hurt a cat so I figured it was worth a try. After the initial sniff, chase, swat, growl, etc, they settled down and he has accepted her as the queen in the house. He torments her every once in awhile, but I think she actually enjoys it because she comes back for more. As others said, it depends on the dog itself, not the breed overall.


----------



## Caledon

My cat still beats up Dakota. Not as bad as it used to be but the cat lets her know who the real boss is.

The funny thing is that Caledon(cat) and Murphy(dog) were best friends and playmates for many years.

A few years ago a neighbours dog jumped the fence (think a table was placed beside the 6 foot fence) and killed their 16 year old cat right in front of them and their grandchild. They couldn't react fast enough.


----------



## Sashmom

> Originally Posted By: MaryWMy cat still beats up Dakota. Not as bad as it used to be but the cat lets her know who the real boss is.
> 
> The funny thing is that Caledon(cat) and Murphy(dog) were best friends and playmates for many years.
> 
> A few years ago a neighbours dog jumped the fence (think a table was placed beside the 6 foot fence) and killed their 16 year old cat right in front of them and their grandchild. They couldn't react fast enough.


Same thing happened to me, it was horrifying I still miss my Kitty who we rescued and had for about 12 yrs 2 dogs while she was sleeping outside grabbed/killed her. I could not get the one away from her. I scared the one off but it was too late, they were mixed breed dogs.

My Sashi *male 90# GSD* grew up with Kitty and she pretty much bossed him around, I left them alone together I never worried. He was good with her and accepted her as the Alpha. 

Neek, GSD I have now, I would not trust him with cats. Im not sure how he would be with one.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I have 3 cats and 2 Shepherds.

All of my fur-kids both caine and feline live together in harmony, not once have any of my Shepherds (I have owned them my whole life) ever tried to hurt my cats.

Stark my youngest Shepherd who is 5 months old loves to play with my 1 year old Maine **** and try to sniff my older 5 year old girl (cat) although he may get too rough with them at some points (especially when my 1 year old Maine **** tries to pounce on Stark and then take off running down the hall) but with redirection or a reminder to be "Gentle/Enough" he stops.

I don't think this is a breed trait, I think this is a dog trait. Prey drive, training, etc. all play a part here.

**Sorry have to share this picture, just so that others who read this thread can see that Shepherds (dogs in general) and cats CAN get along and love eachother.

Tobbie (my 5 year old female kitty) and Beau (my 12 year old Shepherd).


----------



## djmcmullan

The nature of a canine dog is to have a prey drive; however, it is common for all types of breeds that have not lived around cats to be more likely to direct unwanted attention towards a cat. I have a Maltese that has the same drive, but he can be around some cats and do just fine while around others he wants to go after them. He is also fond of trying to catch squirrels.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

> Originally Posted By: Soccer4gsdHe is also fond of trying to catch squirrels.


Squirrels... ugh... I hear ya!


----------



## kball

Thanks so much for the counsel. Seems that the key is whether or not a GSD lives with a cat. I do think if I brought a kitten in, Kodi, my dad's shepherd, would love it. But having a strange cat come into the yard is another story. 

This has been very helpful. I think I'm going to post a sign on the back fence (our property is completely fenced in--a necessity with Siberians--but the cats keep coming over the back fence) warning that cats who trespass will be risking their lives. Maybe cat owners around us will take heed. 

Thanks again!

KB


----------



## Elaine

"Seems that the key is whether or not a GSD lives with a cat."

This is not always the case. There are a lot of dogs that live with a house cat, but will kill any found in the yard. They don't seem to see outside and inside cats as the same thing. I suspect this is due to the way cats move and act when they are outdoors arousing the dog's prey drive.


----------



## pupresq

Before posting a sign you may want to check with a lawyer. You'd think that posting a sign would help cover you, but it might be one of those things that shows you "knew it was a problem" or something and admits liability. I have no idea, just might be something to check on. 

As far as GSDs and cats, I have dogs who would ignore any cat, dogs that are fine with cats who don't run but would hurt a cat they encountered in the yard, and I've also had quite a few fosters who simply were not safe with cats - not inside, not out, not kittens, no cats at all.


----------



## APBTLove

I think the best solution is to check the yard before your pack runs out, and stay out with them when possible.

I'm not sure how good it works, but there are repellants for cats, you could spray around the outside of your fence. You could also cat proof your fence from the outside so they can't climb in.. Poor cats.


----------

